# Legal Food?



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

Ok, First off, I would *NOT* do what im going to discuss but it does bring up an interesting point/idea.

I know there are no laws that say a person can't feed their fish, Shirmp, feeders, or even Mice and rats. Snake keepers feed their pets large rats and mice so why not to Piranha. But here is another question: The other day I was discussing my P's with a friend and he suggested in a half joking half serious way to increase my tank size to a 120 gallon and then keep more piranha's. He said it would be interesting to see if 15-20 P's could finish off a ferret, cat, or even a small dog. I would never do it, but like I said... It raises an interesting question if it's legal.

Anyone know what the laws are for this?? Where is the line draw between feeder animals and being cruel and unusual???


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

i doubt it id say they barely finish a small rat depending on size of them dont forget they have small stomachs a few chunks theyre full i remember watching mad's 40 rbp in a 240 and they didnt finish a fat goldfish probably 11"


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

they will get u for abusing an animal...its just like beating the sh*t out of a dog or a cat...u go to jail for that sh*t... (im not mad or nothin heh) just sayin...like if u kicked a dog u would get animal cruelty and have to showup in court and everything so im sure if u killed it u would have the same if not worse..so i can almost guarantee its a law against it...its like fighting pit bulls u get caught...even though they dont die all the times u still get in huge trouble for doing it....

i dont do any of these just examples heh i love animals


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

u need to watch animal precint
it would be considered animal abuse


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

yea dogs cats and ferrets are probobly illegal not ot mention stupid..but i kno u wouldnt do that and u just are curious :nod:


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

I would think animals sold as feeder's are the only type of mammals that are able to be fed. When they start selling feeder ferret's, then it's a different story.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

In some counties, like the UK and some other European countries, feeding live animals is outlawed completely (even for zoo's)


----------



## Red Bellied Bad Ass (May 25, 2003)

I would think that "smart" predator animals like cats, dogs, ferrets etc. would get you in trouble with the law if someone reported you. A "dumb" animal like a guinea pig or rabbit would probably be OK because these are considered disposable lab animals and at the bottom of the food chain in nature so they are used to getting eaten.


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

It's NOT LEGAL


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

That's f*cking mean if you did that don't do it !!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

nething bigger than a rat or mouse is wrong to feed. guinea pigs and rabbits are cute and shudny be fed to p's.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

Heartless-Dealer said:


> yea dogs cats and ferrets are probobly illegal not ot mention stupid..but i kno u wouldnt do that and u just are curious :nod:


 i once fed a beagle to my p's, i didnt get in trouble...

lol jk, i think anything over a rabbit is illegal..


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

it is illegal for me to feed my piranhas even a live goldfish here in the UK.

IMO it is not needed either, especially with mammels.


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

i dno i think ive heard of people here in new jersey feeding live rabbits to snakes i dno i may be incorrect....i dont think they got in trouble i think for rabbits it is legal but sorta mean....


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

...In canada, i think it is legal to feed a rabbit to something else. Because I remember some guy who goes to buy rabbit all the time to feed his 6feet burmese python... It was legal. They recommended that diet.


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

fish are different than a snake...a snake kills something quickly...the rabbit will be trying to swim around while they keep biting him til he is dead...a snake is one bite then it goes into the dark tunnel


----------

